# Revell's TBD- 1 Devastator



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is the TBD-1 Devastator I just completed for my friend/client. He chose to have the wings in folded position with the mounted torpedo. Thanks for looking ! - -- Duff


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Nice job! I've always liked the look of the Devastator.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice old vintage kit!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks good! Its a nice but not so easy model to finish. If you want to build another one, Mike West at Lone Star Models is working on some corrected wing and flap parts, and I think a cockpit detail set.

one bit of info... these planes were built with lacquered silver interiors. When the Wartime blue-grey was applied, the interior was left silver. Some of the blue was oversprayed into the decking around the MG ring.

Lynn Ritgers thorough TBD site has an excellent annotated instruction sheet with correct paint call outs.

http://tbd_devastator.tripod.com/


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good! i did mine a little shinier!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

built one as a kid, nice looking


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Paul, John and Jafo for the kind words ! Djnick, thx for the info - I painted it as per the instruction sheet specs. I also had the book that came with the model and another but unfortunately most of the pics are in b & w. Philo , wow, that is one impressive paint job - excellent work ! --- Duff


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! I know the BMF isn't correct but it sure is an attention grabber!


----------



## wingnut4 (Jun 6, 2010)

"I" think she looks great Ron! Ya Done Good.
The other Ron...


----------



## SevenFishes (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicely Done Duff!!!!!!


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Wingnut4 [ Ron #2] and Mr . Fish. Nice to see personal friends showing up and checking out all the cool builds at this great site. Fish is my band buddy and Ron has so-o many very cool WW2 planes and dioramas .. he's quite the collector. Now if I can just talk him out of that Visable B-17 or some of those rare unbuilt Aurora planes .....


----------

